# IP Board Advice



## raindog308 (May 17, 2013)

I used to run an IPB at BuyVM (I understand that's where vpsboard is).

vpsboard is sometimes slow...here is what I did to make my IPB fast:

1. Use nginx & php-fpm

2. Use APC (and tell IPB you're using APC)

3. Tuned the heck out of MySQL.  Particularly MyISAM read parameters.  Give MySQL a lot of memory to use.

4. Pre-compress images (though it doesn't look like vpsboard's theme is very image-intensive)

5. Turn off a lot of stuff that isn't needed...e.g., bind, xinetd, etc.  That's so you can run more php-fpm workers and give MySQL more memory


----------



## Nick_A (May 17, 2013)

I think MannDude is open to switching to another forum software as well.


----------



## Ash (May 17, 2013)

@raindog308

I guess that would be the ongoing DDoS and filtering which is slowing it down. I keep hitting sluggish moments, but when its working, its working fast and im from the UK.

I actually quite like how this site is layed out, they have all the functionality required as well. I would say its kitted out better than WHT.


----------



## Mun (May 17, 2013)

They are using lighttpd and php5-fpm

I'm almost sure apc is already on.

MYSQL is already tuned by my guesses.

Pre-compress images won't do much here, since nothing is stored here.

Im pretty sure that the only thing on here is lighttpd, php, and some other basic level apps.


----------



## xBytez (May 17, 2013)

I like IPB.

Use MariaDB instead of MySQL though


----------



## Mun (May 17, 2013)

xBytez said:


> I like IPB.
> 
> Use MariaDB instead of MySQL though



use Percona instead of mariadb.


----------



## 365Networks (May 17, 2013)

Loads fine for me however I am in Canada so I am quite close to the server. I would prefer if you guys kept it IPB....but it is all the same I guess once you throw a couple mods in.

Is there any plans to have caching servers set up? Europe, Oceania, Asia?


----------



## Shigawire (May 17, 2013)

365Networks said:


> Is there any plans to have caching servers set up? Europe, Oceania, Asia?


I would definitely throw in a KVM in Germany. Would love to learn how to set up this.


----------



## TruvisT (May 17, 2013)

raindog308 said:


> I used to run an IPB at BuyVM (I understand that's where vpsboard is).
> 
> vpsboard is sometimes slow...here is what I did to make my IPB fast:
> 
> ...


I did the samething other then I connected memcached and threw on varnish cache. It ran pretty fast.


----------



## MannDude (May 17, 2013)

raindog308 said:


> I used to run an IPB at BuyVM (I understand that's where vpsboard is).
> 
> vpsboard is sometimes slow...here is what I did to make my IPB fast:
> 
> ...



BuyVM 256MB KVM VPS, Lighttpd, php-fpm, MySQL offloaded to their DB server, etc. More to do though. May switch to nginx soon.



Nick_A said:


> I think MannDude is open to switching to another forum software as well.


I "am" open to that, correct.



GetKVM_Ash said:


> @raindog308
> 
> 
> I guess that would be the ongoing DDoS and filtering which is slowing it down. I keep hitting sluggish moments, but when its working, its working fast and im from the UK.
> ...


The DDoS doesn't help.


----------



## vanarp (May 17, 2013)

MannDude said:


> BuyVM 256MB KVM VPS, Lighttpd, php-fpm, MySQL offloaded to their DB server, etc. More to do though. May switch to nginx soon.


Interesting to know that it is running fine on 256MB VPS. Any hint on visitors/pageviews stats from google analytics?

Also, you might want to consider using Rage4 and a good CDN too to make it blazing fast across the continents.



MannDude said:


> I "am" open to that, correct.


 
I think IPB is quite good as I am experiencing it here. Unless it can be a very smooth transition, better stick to this s/w imho.

I am personally looking forward to couple more theme options as I am not too comfortable with the current grey theme.


----------



## MannDude (May 17, 2013)

vanarp said:


> Interesting to know that it is running fine on 256MB VPS. Any hint on visitors/pageviews stats from google analytics?
> 
> Also, you might want to consider using Rage4 and a good CDN too to make it blazing fast across the continents.
> 
> ...


I just setup GA, a tad late at that. For the period it reports, it showed about 1,800 visitors and 22,000 page views. The VPS idles at about 80MB ram usage throughout the day.

The reporting still seems wonky as it hasn't updated from when I checked last night, and the 'live reports' or whatever don't appear to be working either.


----------

